# WoW...Is this cool or just too much...???



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

For free??


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

******ed!


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Considering he looks Filipino and the minimum wage there is 69 cents an hour, he must be real happy to be raking in $1 an hour net after all those snacks.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

That looks real tacky.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Allen Coronel said:


>


Very cool! BUT, is it legal?

In some states, one can sell one's own artisan products without collecting sales taxes, but if the goods sold were bought from another business or individuals and you are re-selling said goods as they were when you bought them, then as a reseller to the final consumers you are required to collect sales tax. In some states you even need to report and send in the sales tax to the state or county government on a very regular basis.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Saw that on the Lyft email too! Wow, what I say that hasn't been said already. Wonder what his pax rating is? You know at least someone has 1-starred him!! Probably for not having anything gluten/fat/carb/sugar free...

Edit: Just noticed he has stuff on the pax side headliner too!!! And yes, in the article it mentions it's all free (and he's the recipient of the latest "golden fistbump award" and rightly so...geez)


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW!! Uber's loving this idiot.

6* Driver lol


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

No Aux cords? 1 star his ass.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Very cool! BUT, is it legal?
> 
> In some states, one can sell one's own artisan products without collecting sales taxes, but if the goods sold were bought from another business or individuals and you are re-selling said goods as they were when you bought them, then as a reseller to the final consumers you are required to collect sales tax. In some states you even need to report and send in the sales tax to the state or county government on a very regular basis.


Nice rant but no sales tax if you're giving it away for free


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

embarrasing, and even more embarrasing lyft sent it out on their email list


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

It looks totally staged - but I think it is funny. 

Is that a tote on the rear passenger seat?

I saw it in the Lyft email too - made me laugh


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Is this the guy with the pony tail & minivan in SF? I've heard about him from other passengers.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> Nice rant but no sales tax if you're giving it away for free


My post was wrtten not only as a response to the OP but as food for thought (no pun intended) for drivers already selling or are planning to sell any stuff while doing TNC driving.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Yeah I saw this too, complete kiss-ass for providing that sh*t for free. I guess buying brand-name snacks and cramming them into your 2007 car is worth Lyft's attention for a national feature spot? That's nothing but brown-nosing your pax, why not feature someone who is truly doing something unique for the business versus, "Oh I went to Cosco and think this is quirky"


What if the extra contract for this advertising gig between Lyft and said driver pays $3,000 (cash at location shoot), Lyft supplies fifty 36-bag boxes of these stuff, and only requires driver to continue proving those in said display style shown until all 50 boxes run out or six months whichever comes first. In this super low fare-rates environment, most drivers will jump at such an earnings opportunity. And it will be the cheapest ad-spend for Lyft (no more than $10K total).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What happens if some drunk gets Cheetos Flaming Hot cheese powder on his pretty white shirt? Does he get to take a picture to receive a cleaning fee. lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

The best for the driver is when kiddos or college students stuff everything into their backpacks. That way, his part of the deal can be done within a couple of days legally fulfilling the contract.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> What if the extra contract for this advertising gig between Lyft and said driver pays $3,000 (cash at location shoot), Lyft supplies fifty 36-bag boxes of these stuff, and only requires driver to continue proving those in said display style shown until all 50 boxes run out or six months whichever comes first. In this super low fare-rates environment, most drivers will jump at such an earnings opportunity. And it will be the cheapest ad-spend for Lyft (no more than $10K total).


Sell my car space to Lyft to advertise the rider experience? Hmm, not doing it with food but I'll get paid extra to drive around with the glostache 24/7


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

He is probably overcompensating for driving without underwear! What else it could be?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> He is probably overcompensating for driving without underwear! What else it could be?


Is that legal in California?

Or is it don't ask, don't tell?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Gonna have to find this guy as a pax and strip his "free" inventory. That'll probably teach him.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> Is this the guy with the pony tail & minivan in SF? I've heard about him from other passengers.


Probably, it said he's from the SF market.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

From true blood:"I get even bigger tips when I act I don't have a brain in my head"!
Only difference is that I don't think he's acting!


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

Just what I need, candy bat wrappers on the floor, chocolate on the seats, crumbs everywhere. This guy must have to clean and vacuum after every trip. And since I drive the drunk crowd they'd be taking 3-4 snacks each - all six of them (Lyft Plus in my Pilot)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bondad said:


> Just what I need, candy bat wrappers on the floor, chocolate on the seats, crumbs everywhere. This guy must have to clean and vacuum after every trip. And since I drive the drunk crowd they'd be taking 3-4 snacks each - all six of them (Lyft Plus in my Pilot)


Nothing like driving an XL (I keep snacks and water for reasonable fare customers), get stuck doing an X min. fare and 4 drunken X pax pigs pile in and devour a buck and a half's worth of goods for their net $2.40 to me fare. One of the reasons I quit doing X altogether prior to Xmas. Screw these people.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Nothing like driving an XL (I keep snacks and water for reasonable fare customers), get stuck doing an X min. fare and 4 drunken X pax pigs pile in and devour a buck and a half's worth of goods for their net $2.40 to me fare. One of the reasons I quit doing X altogether prior to Xmas. Screw these people.


You described. Very. Well. A day. In the life. Of. An. UberX. Driver.


----------

